# New member here.



## PJ89 (10 mo ago)

New member here. Don’t want to give my full name just incase someone recognizes me. Going threw some troubles and made a thread for some help in the infidelity section. Thanks in advance to all!


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

welcome. Sorry for the trouble that brought you here. 

Not using a real name is wise.


----------

